
Wish all licenses were like this – to a free open world - devaroop
https://github.com/pjreddie/darknet/blob/master/LICENSE.fuck
======
gus_massa
It's a standard "do What The Fuck you want to Public License" It's not
recommended because it has no liability disclaimer and also because it's
difficult to get approved by the legal department
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL)

You can get the same effect with a standard license like MIT/BSD/Apache. They
are similar but not equivalent, so read the details before choosing which one.

